# Halloween Extra on the SJRP



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

The crew of the SJRP is pleased to extend an invite to our fall Halloween steam up and operating session.

DCC, DC, RC, and live steam locomotives are welcome to participate. (DC Locomotives can operate on DCC address 0).

The SJRP railway is a 1:20.3 railroad with over 10 scale miles of track in a wooded setting and is located northwest of Boston MA.

We will start gathering around 1PM with operations from 1:30-4:30.

Those wishing to attend should RSVP.

Thanks
Stan Ames
SJRP operations
http://www.tttrains.com/sjrp/


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Stanley your club has a beautiful setting. Love both the stone bridge and the perfect stone edging to the pond. The depth to this shot is great. I would love to see that shot replicated with some trains in sight! 
Robert


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Lovely setting.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't you just love those orange and white submarines in the water!!


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the complements. Saturdays operating session was a great success and all had a great time.

Fall in New England has its challenges. We blew off the leaves in the morning but then the wind picked up and between falling leaves/acorns and blowing leaves the crews had their work cut out for them.

We put a short slide show together which can be seen following the following link.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/239593...0588/show/

Stan Ames
SJRP Chief of Operations


----------

